# Horsefield not eating and tired



## gg888 (Jan 23, 2016)

my year and a half year old horsefield is usually really active. Lately he's constantly sleeping, and not eating. He refuses to go under his lamp to warm up like he normally does, so I think it's pretty safe to say he's getting ready to hibernate. My only issue is that the breeder I got him from told me that he shouldn't be hibernating until he is at least five, as he wouldn't survive because he is too small. Has anybody got any advice or tips? I really don't know what to do.
Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 23, 2016)

It's hard to tell without Picts of the tort and it's enclosure . But I would gess temps and lighting is the problem . Now never hibernate a tort till you have it about year , to make shir it has no problems , and there isn't any rule that says you have to hibernate any tort .


----------



## dmmj (Jan 23, 2016)

we need to know your temperatures accurate readings please. Basking cool side watm side overall. It could be too hot it could be too cold lots of things could be parasites.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi there!
I expect you have already checked the Russian caresheets to see if there's anything in his enclosure you could change.
But just in case you need the link -
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
That is a general one but there is another for babies.
Beginners Mistakes (link below) may also help you. 
Hope it's something simple like the temps and light.


----------



## gg888 (Jan 24, 2016)

dmmj said:


> we need to know your temperatures accurate readings please. Basking cool side watm side overall. It could be too hot it could be too cold lots of things could be parasites.


Warm side (under is lamp) is 30 degrees, cool side is sitting at 21 and night time heat it dropped to 17 degrees last night. He's got constant access to water which I change every day and I bath him three - four times a week. His temperatures aren't any different since we first brought him home, as we keep the room he is in warm. I managed to coax him into eating some curly kale last night. I gave him a bath this morning and at the minute he is basking under his lamp. I've tried him with a chunk of cucumber and he's not touched it yet.


----------



## gg888 (Jan 24, 2016)

I can only think that maybe I need to bump up his temperatures slightly, but I thought my temperatures were fine


----------



## dmmj (Jan 24, 2016)

30 degrees Celsius is 86 Fahrenheit. if that is his basking temperature it should be closer to 95 he's probably not warm enough in my honest opinion


----------



## gg888 (Jan 24, 2016)

dmmj said:


> 30 degrees Celsius is 86 Fahrenheit. if that is his basking temperature it should be closer to 95 he's probably not warm enough in my honest opinion


Ok I'll try bumping it up a little! It's really strange though, as he was completely fine before, it just seems like he's gone like it since the winter has set in.. Even though his temps haven't changed! He seems more livelier today than he has been in a few weeks so maybe things are looking up. Thanks for the advice, hopefully he'll improve even more now


----------



## Kasia (Jan 25, 2016)

gg888 said:


> Ok I'll try bumping it up a little! It's really strange though, as he was completely fine before, it just seems like he's gone like it since the winter has set in.. Even though his temps haven't changed! He seems more livelier today than he has been in a few weeks so maybe things arlooking up. Thanks for the advice, hopefully he'll improve even more now


That is simply the winter time  Boost Your temps but actually Your Sweetie will be less active an will have a smaller appetite. Soak him daily, keep him hydrated. I keep mine's RT indoor temperatures the same but still he knows the winter is coming. It won't hurt Your tort if You don't hibernate him - just keep him warm, hydrated and eating.


----------



## gg888 (Feb 11, 2016)

Kasia said:


> That is simply the winter time  Boost Your temps but actually Your Sweetie will be less active an will have a smaller appetite. Soak him daily, keep him hydrated. I keep mine's RT indoor temperatures the same but still he knows the winter is coming. It won't hurt Your tort if You don't hibernate him - just keep him warm, hydrated and eating.


I thought I was being silly by thinking he knew winter was here, but it makes a lot of sense! He's actually started becoming more active in the last week or so, and he's been treated to a new bulb for his lamp  thanks ever so much, you really put my mind at ease!


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you using a UV bulb? What type?

How long are the lights on each day? Should be 13-14 hours.

The breeder is not correct. I hibernate first year babies and they all survive and thrive. I hibernate them for a shorter duration for the first year or two, but we are talking 8 weeks instead of 12-16. Not pertinent to this discussion, but thought you might like to know.


----------

